# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Liquid Letro..Not to be taken lightly!

## Polynikes

I'm currently attempting to reverse my gyno by administering Liquid Letro. I'm following C-._Bino's plan. I fall under the third category. Three days ago I administered 1.5mg of liquid letro.....what happened? My entire body completely leaned out, my puffy nips were NO where to be seen. My energy levels were shot, I had irritable mood swings, I was sick, I got depressed and I had a two day headache. Well, I took a breather (for a day) and just started on c_Bino's routine yesterday. Wheras I took .50mg and today I took 1.0mg and tomm I will take 1.5mg.....and so on. 

Bottom Line: Thus Far Letrozole is very effective and extremely powerful, but the sides are NASTY. A little price to pay for stripping away some unsightly gyno. I just hope the gyno doesn't come back.

----------


## bignucci

I just got my letrozole . Do you drink it? I'm not sure how to consume it. Please advise.

----------


## junkiescumbag

how bad was your gyno? i have some gyno that i got as a teenager it hasnt got any worse since cycling but do you think that letro could remove a small lump? or just the puffyness

----------


## tballz

> I just got my letrozole. Do you drink it? I'm not sure how to consume it. Please advise.


If it's liquid then yes drink it.

----------


## n00bs

Can you link me to the the 'plan' please

----------


## Polynikes

Junkie, my Gyno is not Awful. But, it is definitely obvious, out of place and VERY unsightly. I cannot wear just a T-shirt anywhere and even when I wear a tight "wifebeater" and two tee-shirts, it would still come through from time to time (sucks) Any way, I cannot speak for the effectiveness of Letro on your case of Gyno. First off..I am by no means a credible subject on this topic...I am simply my own expirment. Second reason, you and I have two different types of Gyno, mine caused by AAS, yours developed as a teenager. I am certainly NOT the one to ask weather Letro will work on you. I can tell you however that my Gyno is 100% gone (so far) and it's only the third day! Is that permanent? I have not a clue, and I guess I'm going to find out. 

n00bs, I'm new to this forum, so I don't know the proper protocol for copy and paste of different treads. If someone could bring me up to speed on this method, it would be much appreciated. Never the less, type "All you need to know about GYNO" in the search engine and it will come right up. The post was written back in 06' by C Bino. Pretty thorough explanation about Gyno, SERMS and AI's.... 

Thanks for the feed back Gents

----------


## Polynikes

bignucci, please keep me up to date with your Letro experience.

----------


## bignucci

Polynikes.

I will. I followed c byno plan. StArted with .5 than 1.0 than 1.5 which was today. Tomorrow is 2.0. Etc. I have not noticed a thing yet. I received no instructions on how to intake as far when to consume, how to consume, if before or after workouts etc... 

Anyhow I am nervous this will not work. Although I keep hearing all of these success stories. I'll keep you posted. Any insights always appreciated.

----------


## Polynikes

bignucci,

I'm surprised you have not noticed anything yet. Perhaps it was different for me because I started off the first day by taking 1.5mg. (That was obviously before I decided to roll with C_Bino's plan.) And the 1.5 knocked me on my ass. 

I just take it straight from the dropper at noon everyday right under the tongue. My only fear at this point is the estrogen rebound....as I have not gotten a hold of any Nolva yet to take after I am done tapering. YIKES????

Good Luck

----------


## junkiescumbag

yehh.. id be getting hold of some nolva asap

----------


## bignucci

edit, read the rules pls

----------


## Polynikes

read the rules, pls

----------


## Sulixe

is your letro from ar-r ? also i would like your protocol. i have some nipple puffyness im trying to get rid of

----------


## Polynikes

edit.Day 1: .50mg
Day 2: 1.0mg
Day 3: 1.5mg
Day 4: 2.0
Day 5: 2.5**

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Tapering:

Day 1: 2.0mg
Day 2: 1.5mg
Day 3: 1.0mg
Day 4: .50mg***
Day 5: .25mg

***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem. 

Once you are done, run Nolva at 20mg ED for a week- then 10mg ED for another week, then come off completely. (In order to prevent Estrogen Rebound)

The above protocol is for GYNO reversal during OFF cycle (as in my case) as stated from C_Bino. He has a wealth of information, including how to administer Letro while ON cycle at this post: "All you need to know about GYNO." again, I still do not know how to attach others member's posts to threads...... help anyone???

NOTE: Two days before I stared the above protocol I administered 1.5mg of Letro (which was my very FIRST dose)-I was planning on doing 1.5mg EOD. I took a two day breather and then started up on the above protocol. -That first 1.5mg hit me like a FREIGHT TRAIN.

Let me know how it works out for you...GOOD LUCK

----------


## bignucci

Polynikes. the stuff I have been taking has had no effect at all. I have just submitted my order for Letro via your suggestion. So I should have it in the next couple days. I'll let you know how it goes. How is it going for you? Are you on any kind of test? Is your sex drive any different? 

Also why do you need to order nolva? What is the purpose?

----------


## Polynikes

bignucci, The process is going good for me so far, I am on day 2 of taking 2.5mg/ED. But only the end result will show the "proof in the pudding" My sex drive is completely shot. I was fully prepared for this, just a small price to pay. I am NOT on any test, in fact I am not on a cycle. I am on full gyno reversal OFF cycle. 

You must administer Nolva after you are done with the Letro. You do this in order to prevent estrogen rebound, if you do not administer the Nolva, you will once again suffer the unwanted sides of too much estrogen and therefore have wasted your time and money with the Letro. 

I hope your happy with your new product.

----------


## RPS

read the rules,

----------


## supazeus

messaged you

----------


## Dizzy_D

> I'm currently attempting to reverse my gyno by administering Liquid Letro. I'm following C-._Bino's plan. I fall under the third category. Three days ago I administered 1.5mg of liquid letro.....what happened? My entire body completely leaned out, my puffy nips were NO where to be seen. My energy levels were shot, I had irritable mood swings, I was sick, I got depressed and I had a two day headache. Well, I took a breather (for a day) and just started on c_Bino's routine yesterday. Wheras I took .50mg and today I took 1.0mg and tomm I will take 1.5mg.....and so on. 
> 
> Bottom Line: Thus Far Letrozole is very effective and extremely powerful, but the sides are NASTY. A little price to pay for stripping away some unsightly gyno. I just hope the gyno doesn't come back.


You're lucky bro... I've been trying to reverse mine for the past 14 days. I'm also following C-Bino's plan except I haven't seen any results from taking this crap. I'm curious to know where you got yours from??? I'm at 2.5mg a day and my nips are still puffy and hella tender.

----------


## jhick2

edit,

----------


## Polynikes

edit,

----------


## King Mathers

Polynikes:

i just received my letro from ar-r however can u emal me ur source where i can get nolva b/c ar-r doesnt have it. thanks man

----------


## supazeus

> Polynikes:
> 
> i just received my letro from ar-r however can u emal me ur source where i can get nolva b/c ar-r doesnt have it. thanks man


ya they do its called liquid tamox. because nolvadex is tamoxifen citrate.

----------


## Polynikes

Tomorrow will be day 10 of 2.5mg/Letro/ED. I think after that, I'm going to start to taper. I'm not feeling the full potent PUNCH of the LETRO anymore. For instance, I take the letro at 10:30am ED. Around 10 or 11 at night, my libido will start to kick in! WTF, haven't felt that in a while! LOL Also, the slight puffiness in the nipples will come back around 5-6ishpm..... DOn't get me wrong, the LETRO has done wonders reversing my GYNO up to this point. I just wonder if this is my body getting used to the LETRO at this point???? I mean, 2.5mg of LETRO/ED should pack a powerful punch.....???

This sort of thing happen to anyone else??

----------


## jhick2

edit,

----------


## marcus300

Thread is locked, please read the rules.

----------

